# First Time Trial



## CotterPin (17 Sep 2008)

I am sure this isn't the first time this subject has come up but now it is my turn to use it. 

On Sunday 28th September I am going to have a shot at my first time trial at Blenheim Palace:

http://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/News.asp?ID=108

Anybody else out there doing this event?

My start time is 8.35. I am aiming to be done by 9.10 but more likely nearer 9.15. The route is 20km and I have been practising around Regents Park for the same distance. The best I have managed is about 37 minutes and my training regime has not exactly been rigorous! I'll let you know what happens afterwards.

Stephen


----------



## RedBike (17 Sep 2008)

Best of luck. 

My big tip would be to warm up properly first. So that you arrive at the line slightly out of breath having just ridden for 30mins or so before hand.


----------



## palinurus (17 Sep 2008)

Jeez, that's a large field.

Leave about three hours between eating and starting.

Try not to start too hard.


----------



## Keith Oates (17 Sep 2008)

No advice to add but just to wish you good luck on the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mondobongo (17 Sep 2008)

Keep hydrated take a bottle with a diluted energy drink with you and sip regularly on the way to the event. Give yourself plenty of time to get to the event you want to enjoy it not be stressing about signing on and getting to the start.
Don't push it too hard too early, be consistent with your pace and depending how you feel you can flog yourself for the last couple of kilos you don't want to blow up halfway round.
Take an energy gel with you in a jersey pocket or up the leg of your shorts just in case you do bonk.

Above all enjoy the event.


----------



## Cooperman (17 Sep 2008)

Hi Stephen

I did my first TT this year - certainly recommend warming up in advance, perhaps ridepart of the route if possble...do not do what I did and down a couple of energy gells on the countdown ....I felt as sick as a frog...

Start at a good pace and build up to a flying finish...and hae fun..

Cooperman


----------



## Ludwig (18 Sep 2008)

Its very easy to blast off and be knackered after 5 minutes. Take it steady for for first mile or so. We wish you well and look forward to the results in CTT.


----------



## fossyant (18 Sep 2008)

It's only 20km's, so go for it - 13 miles or so... Warm up, you'll need it as you have to be 100% from the start.... Get your ticker going in the warm up. Eating 3 hours before is a bit too early for this - a light breakfast, and energy drink before and maybe a banana or two if you like them - no need to carry anything on the ride - just don't eat anything within the last hour before..


----------



## fossyant (18 Sep 2008)

Oh, watch out for number 300...he's a bit quick...

They haven't followed the TT rules about issuing numbers them...riders with a 0 at the end are very fast, riders with a 5 are next very fast, and those with 1/6 are almost there etc......


----------



## CotterPin (19 Sep 2008)

Thanks for all the support and advice. I'll let you know how I get on. I just hope that I am not passed by number 300!


----------



## CotterPin (28 Sep 2008)

*Did it!*

Well I did it. 20 kms in 39.45 which I thought for an old timer on a creaky old bike I thought was quite good. In contrast Michael Hutchinson managed in around 26 minutes. 

It was certainly a technical route with lots of ups and downs and little chance to get into a rhythm. It was also a very pretty around the grounds of Blenheim Palace. They had been laid out by Capability Brown and he had certainly done a great job. Not that I was able to appreciate much of it beyond the dappled sunshine through the wooded glades (with little signs warning you about pheasants crossing) and the open fields with sheep grazing.

Before I began I was perturbed by how they were going to squash 300 starters onto the course but in the event it was not a problem. There were stages where I was riding on my own.

Apart from the TT there was an elite road race, and the Brompton World Championships which some took more seriously than others. I am guessing the guy in the gorrilla mask and "Evel Knievel" trying to do wheelies the whole route weren't thinking of podium places. 

All in all, a great event and a good day out. If they do it again I may well return. One of the goodies was the CTT handbook so I may even be tempted to try a more conventional time trial next year.

Stephen


----------



## palinurus (28 Sep 2008)

Well done! if the weather was like it was here (Herts) then it must've been a nice day out too.

I've just seen some pictures of the wheelie-ing Brompton guy over at YACF.


----------



## mondobongo (28 Sep 2008)

Nicely done CP glad you enjoyed it. The bug may take a few days to surface but you will be doing a few 10's I feel next year.


----------

